# Game of Thrones



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2014)

Now that Walking Dead is done for a while. Game of Thrones kicks off next Sunday. Any fans?

Honest trailer:


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2014)

I rented one episode but my wife couldn't get into it. I think she might like it if we got past that initial hump. Same thing happened with walking dead & mad men. 

PS I can't read the walking dead thread yet. I need to catchup on my DVR.


----------



## moresnow (Apr 2, 2014)

Nick said:


> I rented one episode but my wife couldn't get into it. I think she might like it if we got past that initial hump. Same thing happened with walking dead & mad men.
> 
> PS I can't read the walking dead thread yet. I need to catchup on my DVR.



My general rule is that I'll give a show three episodes. If they can't get me interested by then, I don't care how good the show is supposed to be.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 2, 2014)

Nick said:


> I rented one episode but my wife couldn't get into it. I think she might like it if we got past that initial hump.



There's lots and lots of humping to get past after the initial one....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 2, 2014)

I've tried to get into it but I can't. Maybe it's just because I have never found that time period that the show takes place in interesting. I watched the first 2 episodes, and even though it seemed like there was a major storyline being set up, I couldn't get into it. 

Now boardwalk empire is a different story. Love that show


----------



## Puck it (Apr 2, 2014)

Game on!  Can't wait.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 3, 2014)

Dragons!


----------



## buellski (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a difficult time putting the books down, but I only made it through the first three episodes.


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2014)

We love the show. No plans to read the books. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 3, 2014)

Just getting into season 3 now... started watching about a week or two ago... enjoying the show... Looking forward to getting caught up for season 4!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 3, 2014)

My dork-o-meter is through the roof!!!! This is one of my favorite series and the books are great.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2014)

Edd said:


> We love the show. No plans to read the books.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I've read the books and they're great if a bit long. I'm enjoying the show just as much.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 3, 2014)

The books are better, however they lack the gratuitous nudity found in the shows.  For that, the shows get the edge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> The books are better, however they lack the gratuitous nudity found in the shows.  For that, the shows get the edge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On that note we should establish who the hottest chick in the show is. I'm going to open with her:




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 3, 2014)

Who is this (character)?  I think we are all through season one...  We don't watch much tv!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2014)

Margaery Tyrell is the character, actress Natalie Dormer.  First appearance, season 2, episode 3.  Yes, I looked that up.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok.  I've seen her.  I guess I'm more caught up than I thought.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2014)

Melissandra does it for me as well:



NSFW link: http://i.minus.com/iFYM1e3mDBvKK.gif


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Melissandra does it for me as well:
> 
> View attachment 12219



She was my 2nd pick, based strictly on nude scenes alone. 

It's good that we're discussing this. Truly, we are doing the Lord's work 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2014)

Edd said:


> She was my 2nd pick, based strictly on nude scenes alone.
> 
> It's good that we're discussing this. Truly, we are doing the Lord's work



She's much closer to my age so I feel better lusting after her.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 4, 2014)

^ I figure if they are old enough to do nude scenes, that is good enough for me.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 4, 2014)

Big fan of the books and the series. I'm on the 3rd book now (storm of swords) and just started going through the 3rd season of the TV series (Netflix).
It's sort of a love/hate thing for me. I did not like that George Martin killed off Ned Stark so early in the story, but I'm finally getting used to the fact that he doesn't coddle his readers. I do like, a lot, the character of Tyrion (and a few others as well, of course). 
The series is fun to watch, it fleshes out (ha, ha) what the pages might not provide. It's a lovely titty show too.


----------



## Edd (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's a PSA to avoid confusion when the show starts. They've replaced an actor...the character of Daario lives on. 



The actor on the left is being replaced with the one on the right. They look nothing alike. The show has so many goddamn characters I just would have assumed this is a new guy. 

No idea why the original guy left the show. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 6, 2014)

Back to the important topics - hottest female of the show, my vote is on Talisa Maegyr. 

Oh, and HBO Go fails. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2014)

Decent start, kind of a get up to speed on what everyone is doing episode. Arya is a bad ass.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 7, 2014)

Edd said:


> Here's a PSA to avoid confusion when the show starts. They've replaced an actor...the character of Daario lives on.
> 
> View attachment 12244
> 
> ...



Hey that's the dude from Nashville who played Connie Britton's producer!

Re the opener "pick my teeth with it" ha ha the little one got revenge!! Nice!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 8, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Decent start, kind of a get up to speed on what everyone is doing episode. Arya is a bad ass.




This.  I have a love/hate relationship with "The Hound" but, I think that is the point.
Also, I read that the original Daario left the series to star in the new Transporter reboot.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> This.  I have a love/hate relationship with "The Hound" but, I think that is the point.



They could have their own spinoff sitcom. I'd watch.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 12, 2014)

Saw this today and nearly pissed myself 
http://cheezburger.com/59995137


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 13, 2014)

Tonight's episode....dear god 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Tonight's episode....dear god
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a



Being called the Purple Wedding.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 14, 2014)

I've heard reference to the "Green Wedding" which apparently is sometime this season. A friend says that last nights episode is just the beginning and, as the season progresses, it gets more...well...awesomer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I've heard reference to the "Green Wedding" which apparently is sometime this season. A friend says that last nights episode is just the beginning and, as the season progresses, it gets more...well...awesomer.



Yeah, there's a lot of good stuff coming.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 14, 2014)

I really just need to read the books.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow  what an episode last night!  I haven't read the books yet, but now I think I may have to.  Moral of the story, never eat pie!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I really just need to read the books.



Maybe, I have, but I kind of miss out on the surprises. Though still awesome to watch.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 14, 2014)

How Joffrey was poisoned? Yes? No?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 14, 2014)

I read the books a whole ago, and we are only on season 2.   It's pretty much all new to me...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> How Joffrey was poisoned? Yes? No?



Yes, that's pretty much how it plays out in the book. Though I think it was a fancy hairnet and not a necklace.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 14, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Wow  what an episode last night!  I haven't read the books yet, but now I think I may have to.  Moral of the story, never eat pie!



Especially if birds fly out of it ha ha


----------



## Edd (Apr 15, 2014)

It was good to see Jamie and Tyrion in a scene together. I don't remember that happening before. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 16, 2014)

Edd said:


> Margaery Tyrell is the character, actress Natalie Dormer.  First appearance, season 2, episode 3.  Yes, I looked that up.



She was pretty good on Showtime's The Tudor's too....

Tho like the real life person she portrayed she did loose something important....


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 11, 2014)

IS THAT REALLY HOW THEY ARE GOING TO END THAT EPISODE?!?!?

Maybe my favorite episode of this season so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## Edd (May 12, 2014)

Good stuff. I got faked out with that kid in the field with the goats. I thought the sound he heard was one of those ghost walker things.

Strangely worded post by me. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> Good stuff. I got faked out with that kid in the field with the goats. I thought the sound he heard was one of those ghost walker things.



I thought it was going to eat the kid. Though I suppose that's probably the next step for them.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 1, 2014)

Woah.  Just...woah. I knew it was coming but, still. If they keep with tradition, episode 9 should be stellar. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## Edd (Jun 1, 2014)

Well,....shit.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Woah.  Just...woah. I knew it was coming but, still. If they keep with tradition, episode 9 should be stellar.



Can't wait, though I'm also not looking forward to it being over soon. He needs to get writing on the two remaining books.


----------



## Edd (Jun 4, 2014)

This is pretty good if you've seen the most recent episode. 

http://gawker.com/see-an-entire-bar-react-to-game-of-thrones-shocking-tri-1585562534

I was getting a kick out of the look on Jamie's face during the fight. He was like "Would you get a load of this f*****g guy?!"


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2014)

George RR Martin will kill you for $20k:
http://mashable.com/2014/06/05/george-r-r-martin-crowd-funding/


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2014)

Contains a spoiler:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 10, 2014)

In talking with friends, the current thinking is that Episode 10 is supposed to be Epic...perhaps the best yet.  Then, this randomly showed up on my facebook:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/06/09/game-of-thrones-showrunners-finale-4-tease/

To say I am pumped for Sunday is an understatement.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> In talking with friends, the current thinking is that Episode 10 is supposed to be Epic...perhaps the best yet.  Then, this randomly showed up on my facebook:
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/06/09/game-of-thrones-showrunners-finale-4-tease/
> 
> To say I am pumped for Sunday is an understatement.



I'm glad they are giving extra time for the episode. Seems like they are going to cram a lot in.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2014)

BackLoafRiver will really like this one:

New Orleans Jazz version of the GOT theme:


----------



## Edd (Jun 15, 2014)

We usually don't watch it live but we are tonight. Special meal for the episode:

-Ceviche

-Filet mignon

-Shoestring fries

-Pint of Phish Food ice cream

-Lots of booze


----------



## Edd (Jun 15, 2014)

Yup, that was eventful. One scene in particular, surprised the hell out of me but I'll hold off for spoiler's sake.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 31, 2015)

Uh...tonight's episode?!?!

So good 

I've heard that this season is venturing away from the books quite a bit BUT from all accounts they are still hitting main plot points. 






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (May 31, 2015)

Absolutely awesome.  Love that the sword is dragon glass!!


----------



## Edd (May 31, 2015)

That was pretty good. Hopefully the Jamie and Bronn plot gets better next week.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 1, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Absolutely awesome.  Love that the sword is dragon glass!!


 The sword is Valyrian steel. IT is not not dragon glass.  The white walker did not die.  He is seen at the edge of the water at the end.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The sword is Valyrian steel. IT is not not dragon glass.  The white walker did not die.  He is seen at the edge of the water at the end.



No, that was a different white walker. No one knows how to make valyrian steel anymore (in GOT), so they don't really know what's in it. It's possible old dragon glass was an ingredient or the Valyrians knew something else about killing the white walkers.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 1, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> No, that was a different white walker. No one knows how to make valyrian steel anymore (in GOT), so they don't really know what's in it. It's possible old dragon glass was an ingredient or the Valyrians knew something else about killing the white walkers.


I thought it was the same white walker. I will watch again.


just watched it on HBO 2 Go.  It was the same one at 58:35 into the episode.  Right before the white walker leader walks down the dock,


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I thought it was the same white walker. I will watch again.
> 
> 
> just watched it on HBO 2 Go.  It was the same one at 58:35 into the episode.  Right before the white walker leader walks down the dock,




No, the thing shattered when he hit it with his sword. There's the leaders (4 dudes on horses), the wights (basically the zombie fighters), and then the regular white walkers who all look pretty much the same.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 1, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> No, the thing shattered when he hit it with his sword. There's the leaders (4 dudes on horses), the wights (basically the zombie fighters), and then the regular white walkers who all look pretty much the same.


  The walkers with the long hair and armor.  Valyrian was forged from dragon fire.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The walkers with the long hair and armor.  Valyrian was forged from dragon fire.



http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/White_Walkers


----------



## Edd (Jun 1, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/White_Walkers



That was informative. Yeah, the way I remember it, that walker that Jon killed didn't come back.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 3, 2015)

It was two different walkers. The one he killed had long hair and the leader's head looked like Darth Maul all spikey! I did forget that they were forged in dragon fire and they could include dragon glass when they fold the steel. Either way watch out for the bastard!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 3, 2015)

Edd said:


> That was informative. Yeah, the way I remember it, that walker that Jon killed didn't come back.



I always freak when I start to google GoT stuff because the second you start reading, you find out stuff you didn't want to know. Since the show is departing just enough from the books, there is a bunch of plot points I found out I wish I hadn't.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> It was two different walkers. The one he killed had long hair and the leader's head looked like Darth Maul all spikey! I did forget that they were forged in dragon fire and they could include dragon glass when they fold the steel. Either way watch out for the bastard!!


Not the king.  There were two white walkers that looked the same.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2015)

That was rough last night.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 8, 2015)

Epic. It left me with a ton of questions. Without giving spoilers:

1) Through the initial dialogue, it seemed like Stannis' wife was on board with what was happening
2) With only one episode left of the season, are they going to be able to develop the Meereen storyline at all
3) The Wall segment of the show didn't really go anywhere...can they develop that any further in one episode? We still have to see the trial
4) Meryn Trant is messed up.

They have stepped it up a ton in the last two episodes. My hope is that the last is just as good.


----------



## Edd (Jun 8, 2015)

At this point, I'm looking for some resolution to Stannis vs Bolton. I need to see Ramsey die.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 8, 2015)

Has the series out-paced the books yet?


----------



## Edd (Jun 8, 2015)

Something else...so Arya wants to kill this guy Meryn because he killed her teacher, Syrio. Anyone think he's not dead?  I don't think we saw him die and I've been hoping he'd pop up. Here's a scene from a previous season between Arya and the Hound, just for fun. 


Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: [the Hound wakes up to find that Arya has disappeared. He finds her by a river, practicing her "water dancing"] The hell you doing?

Arya Stark: Practicing.

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: What, ways to die?

Arya Stark: No one's gonna kill me.

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: They will if you dance around like that. That's no way to fight.

Arya Stark: It's not fighting, it's water dancing.

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: [laughing] "Dancing"? Maybe you ought to put on a dress. Who taught you that shite?

Arya Stark: The greatest swordsman who ever lived: Syrio Forel, the First Sword to the Sealord of Braavos.

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: Braavos.
[he scoffs]

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: Greasy-haired little bastard, was he? They all are.

Arya Stark: [angrily] What do you know about anything?

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: I bet his hair's greasier than Joffrey's c***.

Arya Stark: It was not!

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: "Was"? He dead?

Arya Stark: Yes!

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: How?

Arya Stark: He was killed!

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: Who by?

Arya Stark: Meryn Trant! That's why Ser Meryn's on my...

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: [incredulously] Meryn Trant? The greatest swordsman who ever lived, killed by Meryn fucking Trant?

Arya Stark: He was outnumbered!

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: Any boy whore with a sword could beat three Meryn Trants.

Arya Stark: Syrio didn't HAVE a sword! OR armor, just a stick!

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: [sarcastically] The greatest swordsman who ever lived didn't have a sword?
[he laughs]

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: All right, you have a sword. Let's see what he taught you. Go on, do it for your Braavosi friend. Dead like all the rest of your friends.

[Arya lunges at his chest with her sword, but it lodges in his armor. He backhands her across the face, knocking her to the ground, then picks up her sword and points it at her throat]

Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane: Your friend's dead, and Meryn Trant's not, 'cause Trant had armor. And a big fucking sword.
[he raises Arya's sword, looks at it for a moment, then hands it back to her]


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2015)

Edd said:


> At this point, I'm looking for some resolution to Stannis vs Bolton. I need to see Ramsey die.



Someone said something along these lines: "Thanks GOT now I have to root for the torture rapist over the child immolater ..." I hope they both meet horrible GOT type ends. 



Domeskier said:


> Has the series out-paced the books yet?



Its strayed quite a bit from the books, but it's wrapping up about where the books stop. One more big thing to happen from from the books, if they follow through with it. It's going to suck waiting for the next season. Maybe George RR will release the 6th book over the summer to tide me over ...

Wired has a good summary the compares the book to where the show is at the moment:
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/game-of-thrones-recap-s05e09/


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 8, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe George RR will release the 6th book over the summer to tide me over ...



Except there's always a new anthology to edit or convention to attend or football game to watch or blog (sorry... "not a blog") screed to write...  In more cynical moments I suspect he's just waiting for the series to conclude so he can get some ideas on how to finish the books.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 9, 2015)

The fighting pit dragon scene was one of the best things i've seen on TV in a long time...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> The fighting pit dragon scene was one of the best things i've seen on TV in a long time...



Anxious for the finale, but also don't want to have to wait another 9 months for more!


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 10, 2015)

+1


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 14, 2015)

What the fuck!!!!


----------



## Edd (Jun 15, 2015)

Alright, is he dead?  This is like when J.R. was shot, amiright?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 15, 2015)

Edd said:


> Alright, is he dead?  This is like when J.R. was shot, amiright?



Well this is the cliffhanger at the end of the books as well, so there are no answers for you. But in the books there is another red priest who can bring people back from the dead (Catelyn Stark - a story line that's not in the show) and Melisandra just showed up at the wall. But Kit Harrington has said he is not coming back next season, so ....

Cersie looks pretty good though. ;-)


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 15, 2015)

Most likely, unless the Red Priestess brings him back???!!!


----------



## Edd (Jun 15, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Cerise looks pretty good though. ;-)



Yeah, that was ok. I'll need to watch it a few more times so I have proper understanding of the scene.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 15, 2015)

Edd said:


> Yeah, that was ok. I'll need to watch it a few more times so I have proper understanding of the scene.



Body double: http://mashable.com/2015/06/15/cersei-lannister-body-double/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link


----------



## Edd (Jun 15, 2015)

So Arya can't see now? Is that because she stabbed the guy's eyes out? This religion shit is annoying me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 15, 2015)

Edd said:


> So Arya can't see now? Is that because she stabbed the guy's eyes out? This religion shit is annoying me.



Punishment for disobeying the many faced god I guess or another step on the way to being no one.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 15, 2015)

Just finished....holy ....I just....wow

So many questions. What Happened to Sansa and Reek? Are the Dothraki that picked up Dany the same tribe as Drogo????  

Just....GAH!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 16, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> So many questions. What Happened to Sansa and Reek?



Hope the snow was deep outside that wall ...


----------



## Puck it (Jun 16, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Hope the snow was deep outside that wall ...


  I was wondering the same thing.  Is Stannis really dead too?  Does Jamie turn boat around t go back t Dorn and kill her? Where is Dany?  Dothraki  is a vast grassland sea an those were mountain.  And Sir "Not the mountain" is going to open a can o someone.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Hope the snow was deep outside that wall ...



Maybe a dragon swoops in to save them too


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 16, 2015)

Also...the new kingsguard guy.....who is he?!?

One other thing that had me going all season, why are we just now (Season 5) hearing about "The Faith". Did I miss something in one of the prior seasons?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 16, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Also...the new kingsguard guy.....who is he?!



The " Mountain"!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 16, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Also...the new kingsguard guy.....who is he?!?
> 
> One other thing that had me going all season, why are we just now (Season 5) hearing about "The Faith". Did I miss something in one of the prior seasons?





Puck it said:


> The " Mountain"!!!!!



Yes, The Mountain Zombie thing.

The Faith? Cersei allowed them in and let them get strong, thought she could use them against her enemies. That kind of backfired on her.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 16, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Yes, The Mountain Zombie



That's right. I forgot the scene where he was being "Frankensteined" in the basement. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2016)

Season 6 red band trailer bitches!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CuH3tJPiP-U


----------



## dlague (Mar 9, 2016)

Edd said:


> Season 6 red band trailer bitches!!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CuH3tJPiP-U



Here is an eight minute recap in case you fell behind, want to remember or don't fel like watching to the previous 5 seasons.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 24, 2016)

I gotta admit I've never really been into Renaissancey (yes that's a word) type shows. But my roommate has been obsessed with this show so about 4-5 months ago I picked up watching it from the beginning. I just finished watched season 5 last week, so that should tell you what I think of it.

So I need to catch up here and do 5 seasons worth of venting

Khal Drogo - coolest character of season 1 by far. Why did he have to die!!! Hated to see him go

Cersei - glad to see her get shamed in public. She's the second most manipulative person in the show. Curious to see if and how she'll get her revenge

Brandon stark - Not sure exactly where his storyline is going now. But I'm sure it will be good with all of the special abilities he possesses now.

Stannis & his daughter - WTF!!?? That's all that needs to be said about that 

Dany - Hope the search party finds her and she forgives ser Jonas, as she needs him now more than ever 

Since my roommate always watched the snow, I knew about certain events coming up, like Joffrey getting poisoned. I did NOT know about Jon snow being murdered though. Glad I wasn't reading this thread.

IRT Jon Snow, I'm wondering what will happen with all the wildings now. Nights watch is screwed without them

Even though this is completely irrelevant now, who ordered all of King Roberts bastard children to be murdered back in season 2, cersei or Joffrey? Never could figure that one out 

Looking forward to season 6 premier tonight.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2016)

Ugh. HBO Go is overloaded. Growl!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Apr 24, 2016)

Not much happening with the premier. Biggest development was Brienne finding Sansa. Also, any excuse for the red woman to get naked is acceptable.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 24, 2016)

Edd said:


> Also, any excuse for the red woman to get naked is acceptable.



Well, that's only half true now.

Also, mereen is burning


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 25, 2016)

It was absolutely consistent with every opener from the series. Setup setup setup!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Also, mereen is burning



Just the boats I think.


----------



## yeggous (May 1, 2016)

OMFG. But we all saw this coming.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 2, 2016)

I find it interesting that in episode 2, both Ramsey and Sansa make initial plans that had to do with Jon Snow and the assumption he was alive, which he was not at that point.

Now is that a moot point, or is Ramsay (probably not Sansa) going to get a raven soon saying Jon Snow is dead? At which point Jon can completely attack Ramsey by surprise


----------



## Edd (May 2, 2016)

I need Ramsey to die soon. Theon would be his ideal murderer. Sansa would be nice but that seems unlikely.


----------



## prsboogie (May 2, 2016)

I think I hate Ramsey more then Geoff if that is possible!


----------



## gmcunni (May 2, 2016)

Edd said:


> I need Ramsey to die soon. Theon would be his ideal murderer. Sansa would be nice but that seems unlikely.



he needs to die by a woman, that tall lady knight would be a good choice


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 9, 2016)

Felt badly that I was super happy about how episode 3 ended. (Apparently I am not alone as there are several Twitter hashtags dedicated to it)

I have to say, the Daenerys storyline needs to pick up. They're losing me a bit on it. (While the Bran plot is getting stronger)




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 12, 2016)

Meh. I feel like the bran storyline is the least interesting, and has been for the last few seasons. I'm sure it will turn interesting eventually, but just seems like all the characters in that storyline have been treading water. 


I agree about Dany, needs to pick back up!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Meh. I feel like the bran storyline is the least interesting, and has been for the last few seasons. I'm sure it will turn interesting eventually, but just seems like all the characters in that storyline have been treading water.



The Bran storyline currently is leading us to the parents of Jon Snow (he's the currently being born in the tower young Ned is headed up). That's a pretty big deal if the leading theory is correct.


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> The Bran storyline currently is leading us to the parents of Jon Snow (he's the currently being born in the tower young Ned is headed up). That's a pretty big deal if the leading theory is correct.


I agree.  I think we are heading to a battle of Fire and Ice between Danny and Jon.  Does Jon become the leader of the white walkers as he is from the North and Danny is the leader of the dragons.


----------



## prsboogie (May 12, 2016)

Brianna's story has not followed the books to this point and I'm interested to see where it goes


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I agree.  I think we are heading to a battle of Fire and Ice between Danny and Jon.  Does Jon become the leader of the white walkers as he is from the North and Danny is the leader of the dragons.



Spoiler alert!

If he is the son of Reahgar (sp) Targaryan and Alana Stark he is the one to unite the north and south (to fight the white walkers, not lead them) it also makes Danny his Aunt even though they are about the same age. I see them teaming up to unite Westeros and use the dragons to wipe out the white walkers.


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Spoiler alert!
> 
> If he is the son of Reahgar (sp) Targaryan and Alana Stark he is the one to unite the north and south (to fight the white walkers, not lead them) it also makes Danny his Aunt even though they are about the same age. I see them teaming up to unite Westeros and use the dragons to wipe out the white walkers.


Another possibilty.  but his most defintely the son Reahgar.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2016)

Looks like we have to wait another week to see whats in the tower. 

Danny seems to have got her shit together again. Still waiting for Drogon to show up.


----------



## prsboogie (May 15, 2016)

I love that she loves to be naked and Ramsie needs to die SOON!


----------



## Edd (May 16, 2016)

Stark children reuniting. That was huge.


----------



## prsboogie (May 16, 2016)

Edd said:


> Stark children reuniting. That was huge.



Ya it was great.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 18, 2016)

Sansa is getting hotter...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2016)

Hold the door


----------



## prsboogie (May 23, 2016)

Drew a tear, right there!


----------



## ironhippy (May 24, 2016)

hopefully Bran will wake up out of his teenage angst mood he's been in,  he seemed to finally understand that his actions affect everyone around him.

he has the ability to be more powerful than anyone (except maybe the King of the white walkers (who could have solve a lot of his problems by just moving quicker))

Dany can give birth to dragons, Bran can be a dragon.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 26, 2016)

My dad theorizes that Bran is going to become king. While I don't agree, he is hella powerful and I'd  be willing to bet it plays a big role in the end game. 

Also... Having not read the books, it feels like this season's episode 9 is going to be the battle of Winterfell. I hope it's epic, and I hope Brianne kills Ramsay. (But in pure GoT style, he will probably kill her)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (May 26, 2016)

Anyone think Sansa's pregnant?  I really hope not.


----------



## prsboogie (May 26, 2016)

BLR- I have to say this story line is nothing like the books. There are so many differences/didn't happen it's not funny. 

 Just as an example, last season on the show Jhara and Terion were on the boat and attacked by the stone men. In the books Jhara wasn't there is was Lord Cunnington was the one who saves Terion from drowning and the gray scale


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Puck it (May 26, 2016)




----------



## prsboogie (May 26, 2016)

That's pretty funny!! X2


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 10, 2016)

So what's happening in Dorne? Can't remember the last episode which made any mention to it


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm sure it will pop-up at some point, but they went way off the map there from what the books were doing.

So there's a theory out there that Arya and the Waif are the same person ala Fight Club.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 12, 2016)

This girl is Arya Stark and I'm going home to Winter fell - fantastic!!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 13, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> This girl is Arya Stark and I'm going home to Winter fell - fantastic!!


Stark girls are becoming bad asses!


----------



## Edd (Jun 13, 2016)

I didn't notice it at the time but I guess that blood trail Arya left was fake. When she fell on the stairs into a pile of fruit (blood oranges and pomegranates?) she left a fake blood trail with the fruit. Then led the other girl to the room where her sword was and took out the candle because she was used to fighting blind.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 13, 2016)

I hope this arya story arc is going somewhere and wasn't basically filler material for 2+ seasons


----------



## Edd (Jun 20, 2016)

Finally! Nice ending but Jon Snow was such a ding-dong it's ridiculous that he's alive.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 20, 2016)

http://mashable.com/2016/06/20/game-of-thrones-rickon-death-reaction/#XzCZsx5YNGqX

Glad to know I wasn't the only one yelling zig zag at the tv last night.


----------



## crank (Jun 21, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> http://mashable.com/2016/06/20/game-of-thrones-rickon-death-reaction/#XzCZsx5YNGqX
> 
> Glad to know I wasn't the only one yelling zig zag at the tv last night.



lol.  Me too.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 23, 2016)

World of Warcraft reference.....hilarious!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2016)

Sad and excited about the finale tonight. Maybe George will come out with the next book soon ....


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 26, 2016)

He better or it won't sell!! This season has mainly been from his notes for the next book


----------



## Edd (Jun 27, 2016)

A lot of satisfaction in that finale. The writers are being too generous, I fear. It's all falling into place too easily. 

The opening sequence in King's Landing was excellent. The pacing and music got my attention; unusual for GOT. Losing Margaery hurts. When it was clear what happened, and that church bell was blown into the street, I turned to my wife and said "God dammit". Someone online mentioned she's the worst loss since Oberyn. I agree.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 27, 2016)

Good to see Arya back in Westeros and crossing more names off her list. Lots of set-up for next season, it's going to be a long year. I don't think things are going to be all rosy in the Stark household, hopefully John will give his sister equal standing or Littlefinger will be working his plans with Sansa ...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 29, 2016)

Cersei is definitely going to die, just not sure when.

I think Jamie is gonna do it. If you remember way back, Jamie told Brienne he killed the mad King for ordering basically the same thing cersei did


----------



## Edd (Apr 22, 2019)

Ok, home stretch! Episode 2 last night was fantastic, IMO. Next week is gonna be incredible but someone I love is gonna die, I’m certain. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 23, 2019)

Edd said:


> Ok, home stretch! Episode 2 last night was fantastic, IMO. Next week is gonna be incredible but someone I love is gonna die, I’m certain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Where's the night king?


----------



## Edd (Apr 23, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Where's the night king?



I read a theory that he’s riding that ice dragon to King’s Landing to attack, create wights, and squeeze in Winterfell from two sides but who knows?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 23, 2019)

If he takes Kings Landing then his army will be unstoppable with all the new undead..


----------

